# Dr. Phibes Tombstone



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Just put the finishing touches on my new Dr. Phibes tombstone and had to grab the camera...










And with some LED spotlights for added creep factor...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice, love the paint job


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great stone and the paint is awesome.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like the paint job! Very nice stone!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is one beautiful stone. I love the paint job too! When it is lit with the LED's it has sort of an otherworldly quality about it.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful stone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful tombstone. The aging you did looks perfect.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Top notch stone!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice. I really need to start making my own tombstones.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice..love the colors..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! Also loving the color on it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful!!  Love the paint job.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

I love Dr. Phibes. I will have to make me one of these.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, pretty! I like the font you used and that decorative inlay (carving?) you added to the front.


----------



## gumgum (Mar 2, 2010)

huh, I thought I was the only one who remember Dr.Phibes ! growing up I just remember that show was creepy good and couldn't stay away from it. You did fantastic job, it matches the character very well ! Awesome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That tombstone is amazing! Love the paint job!


----------

